# gnome 2.4

## HexDEF6

sull'ftp ufficiale di gnome ci sono i sorgenti della 2.4 finale.... a quando un bel ebuild???!?!?!

Sono impaziente!!

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e'  gia' in portage ma e' ultra macherato per installarlo potresti fare

```
# mv /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask1

# emerge /usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnomeui/libgnomeui-2.4.0.ebuild
```

Alla fine dell'installazione ricordati di fare

```
# mv /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask1 /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

PS: loro lo mettono mascherato in quel modo per qualche motivo non

dire poi che non ti avevano avvisato  :Wink: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> C'e'  gia' in portage ma e' ultra macherato per installarlo potresti fare
> 
> ```
> # mv /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask1
> 
> ...

 

a me sembra che ci sia solo la rc1... e non la 2.4.0 finale....

----------

## shev

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a me sembra che ci sia solo la rc1... e non la 2.4.0 finale....

 

Bhe, ma aspetta che te frega.... tanto appena daranno l'annuncio ufficiale (che fino ad un'ora fa mi sembra non era ancora stato dato) non credo passerà più di mezza giornata, massimo una prima che arrivi anche il relativo ebuild. La pazienza è la virtù dei forti (e di chi ha tempo da perdere  :Laughing: )

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   
> 
> a me sembra che ci sia solo la rc1... e non la 2.4.0 finale.... 
> 
> Bhe, ma aspetta che te frega.... tanto appena daranno l'annuncio ufficiale (che fino ad un'ora fa mi sembra non era ancora stato dato) non credo passerà più di mezza giornata, massimo una prima che arrivi anche il relativo ebuild. La pazienza è la virtù dei forti (e di chi ha tempo da perdere )

 

ma io sono impaziente!!!!!!

e la voglio subito!!!!!!!!!!!

ho l'utilizzo della cpu all'1% e devo pur fargli fare qualcosa!

mi sono visto in giro un po di recensioni delle versioni beta e ne parlavano decisamente bene... e io sono un fan della gnome (la kde non mi e' mai piaciuta!)...

Ciao!!

----------

## seltrus

Mi dispiace, ma il mio italiano non e' molto bene.  Puo' usare gli ebuild fra www.breakmygentoo.net.  Li sono costruindo ora.  Anche uso il USE="breakme" di fare titti i patch.

----------

## maur8

Facendo l'rsync stamattina ho notato che hanno inserito Gnome 2.4!

----------

## GhePeU

l'ho visto anch'io, ma con 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pU gnome
```

pretende di ricompilare pure il gcc...  :Shocked: 

----------

## cerri

Un motivo ci sara'  :Smile: 

----------

## GhePeU

```
root@KazeNoTani ghepeu # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pU gnome

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.27.2 [0.26]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.4-r1 [2.1.4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.3 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.2.5 [1.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.6.0_beta2 [3.5.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.4.0 [1.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4-r1 [2.2.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.8.1 [2.6.3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.11 [2.5.8]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.4.0.1 [2.2.1]

[blocks B     ] gnome-base/bonobo-activation (from pkg gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4.0)

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4.0 [2.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16 [2.3.12]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.4.0 [2.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r6 [7.6-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.32 [0.2.29-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.0 [2.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.10-r1 [2.6.9-r3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.4.0 [2.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.4.0 [2.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.4.0 [2.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.0.9 [1.0.8]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-thinice-2.0.2-r1 [2.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.4.0 [2.2.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.6.1 [2.4.55]

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.6

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.17

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1.4.0 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.4.0 [2.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0 [4.1.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r4 [5.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1 [0.11.5-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/lynx-2.8.4.1d-r1

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.62.0 [1.60.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2 [4.1.2-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.12-r1 [0.6.12]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.33 [1.0.31]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4 [4.1.2-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.12 [0.3.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.4.0 [2.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.4.0 [2.2.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-1.875 [1.35]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r7 [2.05b-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r4 [2.0.49-r3]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.3-r1 [1.3.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.6 [4.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.1-r1 [3.2.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.38 [0.98.36]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.6.3 [0.6.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.3.1 [2.2.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-0.6.0

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.4.0.1 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.4.0 [2.2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/e2fsprogs-1.34 [1.33]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.4.0 [2.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.4.0 [2.0.6]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.6.3 [0.6.2-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.6.3

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.3.1 [2.2.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libexif-0.5.12

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/eog-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[blocks B     ] <gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.3 (from pkg gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.0.0)

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.0.0

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.4.0 [3.0.8]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.4.0 [2.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.0.5 [2.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha18-r1 [2.01_alpha14]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-0.5.3

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/file-roller-2.4.0.1 [2.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.4.0 [2.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.4.0 [2.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/gedit-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r4 [1.0-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.0b-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.0b

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/madplay-0.15.0b-r1

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/mad-0.15.0b [0.14.2b-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.6.3

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ggv-2.4.0.1 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0 [1.2.3-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.0.0

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.11.10 [0.10.27]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.4.0 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.4.0.1 [2.2.2]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/zenity-1.6

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-4.3.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.6.3

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-media-0.3.3.1 [0.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.2-r2 [2.2.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0-r2 [1.3.1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xpdf-2.02.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gpdf-0.110

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/acme-2.4.0 [2.0.6]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gdb-5.3

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.4.0 [2.2.106]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.4.0 [0.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.4 [2.2.2-r1]

```

mi sembra lo stesso eccessivo...  :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi sembra lo stesso eccessivo... 

 

A me non sembra così eccessivo. Se guardi bene il 90% dei pacchetti vanno aggiornati (già li avevi installati) e sono cmq tutti più o meno legati a gnome. Di pacchetti nuovi ce ne sono pochi. Poi considera che accettando i pacchetti ~x86 probabilmente ti devi aggiornare anche dipendenze non strettamente necessarie, ma che essendo legate in qualche modo a gnome e derivati ti chiede di aggiornarle (le versioni ~x86 solitamente sono più recenti di quelle x86). Cmq non mi pare eccessivo (considerando che stiamo parlando di gnome ovviamente!)

----------

## cerri

E che alcuni programmi derivano da USE strane, tipo xpdf, gdb...

----------

## seltrus

anche, se non usa ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" normalmente, quando lo usa, e' utile di non usare -u o -U perche' tutti gli dependenti fara' ~x86.  forse non vuole questo.

----------

## maur8

 *seltrus wrote:*   

> anche, se non usa ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" normalmente, quando lo usa, e' utile di non usare -u o -U perche' tutti gli dependenti fara' ~x86.  forse non vuole questo.

 

seltrus you're right! Dice bene seltrus: se metti ~x86 momentaneamente, poi aggiorna tutti i pacchetti dipendenti a versioni ~x86. Il fatto è che dovresti installare i pacchetti uno per uno e aggiungere --oneshot per impedire di scriverli nel world file (cosi rimangono più facili da eliminare se rimangono "orfani").

----------

## HexDEF6

ho appena finito di installare il tutto!

Le primissime impressioni sono positive, sembra che tutto sia piu' veloce (compreso nautilus!)

Ciao

----------

## fatez

```

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.linux.no/distfiles/which-2.15.tar.gz

All Done: Download Succesfull!

!!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)

>>> our recorded digest: d749036d9be9132a00fc2360e61d92e5

>>>  your file's digest: 510eea5450ecc689a231118ede3078ab

!!! File does not exist: /usr/portage/distfiles//which-2.15.tar.gz

Gentoo root # 

```

ho provatro a deletare /usr/portage/distfiles//which-2.15.tar.gz

 e a riscaricarlo.. ma niente..

----------

## shev

 *fatez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! File is corrupt or incomplete. (Digests do not match)
> 
> >>> our recorded digest: d749036d9be9132a00fc2360e61d92e5
> ...

 

Provato a controllare sul sito del programma qual è il digest corretto, per controllare se l'hanno messo sbagliato nel portage o se effettivamente è corrotto? Provato a cambiare mirror? Provato a scaricarlo a mano e metterlo in distfiles?

p.s.: ma soprattutto, perchè ti sei inserito in questo topic?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatez

Shev, mi sono inserito in questo topic xchè stavo aggiornando gnome 2.4 finchè non mi ha sputato fuori quell'errore.. allora ho pensato di condividere le mie gioe e i miei dolori  :Sad: 

PS: scaricando dal sito ufficiale http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/which/which-2.15.tar.gz e mettendolo direttamente in /usr/portage/distfiles il problema viene risolto.

10x

----------

## fatez

devo avere una sfiga disumana  :Sad: 

```

 emerge libgnomeui

configuration:

        esd support: yes

        doc build:   no

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/work/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1'

Making all in libgnomeui

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/work/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/libgnomeui'

Making all in pixmaps

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/work/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/libgnomeui/pixmaps'

rm -f gnome-stock-pixbufs.h

var=`echo "stock_attach.png     stock_book_blue.png     stock_book_green.png    stock_book_open.png     stock_book_red.png      stock_book_yellow.png   stock_line_in.png   stock_mail.png  stock_mail_compose.png  stock_mail_forward.png  stock_mail_receive.png  stock_mail_reply.png    stock_mail_send.png     stock_menu_about.png        stock_menu_blank.png    stock_scores.png        stock_mic.png   stock_multiple_file.png         stock_not.png   stock_table_borders.png         stock_table_fill.png        stock_text_bulleted_list.png    stock_text_indent.png   stock_text_numbered_list.png    stock_text_unindent.png         stock_timer.png         stock_timer_stopped.png     stock_trash.png         stock_trash_full.png    stock_volume.png        stock_midi.png  stock_authentication.png" | sed -e 's,stock_\([^\.]*\)\.png,stock_\1 ./stock_\1.png,g'` ; \

   /usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource --raw --build-list $var > pixbufs-tmp && \

   cat ./copyright.txt pixbufs-tmp > gnome-stock-pixbufs.h

make[3]: *** [gnome-stock-pixbufs.h] Error 139

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/work/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/libgnomeui/pixmaps'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/work/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/libgnomeui'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1/work/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

```

ma xchè?????????????   come posso risolvere?? eppoi.... come prevenire in futuro????

----------

## alexerre

andando con ordine:

Ho installato ieri sera (17.09.2003) per la prima volta gentoo e sono rimasto notevolmente colpito

Vorrei sapere se c'è qualche guida su i flag USE di portage ed /etc/make.conf

finisco qui perchè senno finisco ot  :Very Happy: 

[b]Leggendo questo topic ho lanciato questo comando 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pl gnome
```

risultato

```
  

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ^H^H ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.11

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.8.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.4.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.62.0

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.16

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.32

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r7

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.10-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.0.9

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-thinice-2.0.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.5

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/metacity-2.6.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/lynx-2.8.4.1d-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.33

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.12

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.19-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.6

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.17

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.8.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.4.0

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.4.0 [1.2.4]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.12-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r4

[ebuild  N    ] net-ftp/curl-7.10.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-2.4.0

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.2.5 [1.2.3]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.6.3

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.3 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.27.2 [0.26]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.3.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-0.6.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.4.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.3.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libexif-0.5.12

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/eog-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.0.5

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/epiphany-1.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/file-roller-2.4.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/gedit-2.4.0[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.0b-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.0b

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/madplay-0.15.0b-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/mad-0.15.0b

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-7.05.6-r3

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ggv-2.4.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/vte-0.11.10

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/apmd-3.0.2-r3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.4.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3 [4.3.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4-r1 [2.2.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-4.3.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng-0.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.6.3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/nautilus-media-0.3.3.1

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/zenity-1.6

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.2-r2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xpdf-2.02.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gpdf-0.110

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gdb-5.3

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gdm-2.4.1.6

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/acme-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.4.0

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r4

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.4

*atk-1.4.0

  07 Sep 2003; foser <foser@gentoo.org> atk-1.4.0.ebuild :

  Gnome 2.4 rc1

  25 Aug 2003; Mike Gardiner <obz@gentoo.org> atk-1.2.4.ebuild:

  Moved to stable on x86

*pango-1.2.5

 27 Aug 2003; foser <foser@gentoo.org> pango-1.2.5.ebuild :

  New version, corrected all SLOTs to 0

  25 Aug 2003; Mike Gardiner <obz@gentoo.org> pango-1.2.3.ebuild:

  Moved to stable on x86

*glib-2.2.3

  27 Aug 2003; foser <foser@gentoo.org> glib-2.2.3.ebuild :

  New version, minor esthetic ebuild fixes

  08 Jul 2003; Alastair Tse <liquidx@gentoo.org> glib-2.2.1-r1.ebuild,

  glib-2.2.1.ebuild, glib-2.2.2.ebuild:

  allow USE='debug' to enable debuggign mode

  01 Jul 2003; Todd Sunderlin <todd@gentoo.org> glib-2.2.2.ebuild :

  set stable on sparc

*intltool-0.27.2

  18 Aug 2003; foser <foser@gentoo.org> intltool-0.27.2.ebuild :

  New version

*xfree-4.3.0-r3

  28 May 2003; Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org> xfree-4.3.0-r2.ebuild,

  xfree-4.3.0-r3.ebuild:

  added patch to fix some i810 issues, to try and solve bug #8927 by Jan Knipper

  <jan-gentoo@spline.de>

  20 May 2003; Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org> xfree-4.2.1-r1.ebuild,

  xfree-4.2.1-r1.ebuild, xfree-4.3.0-r1.ebuild, xfree-4.3.0-r1.ebuild,

  xfree-4.3.0.ebuild, xfree-4.3.0.ebuild,

  files/4.2.1-r1/108_all_4.2.1-xterm-enable-backspace.patch,

  files/4.2.1-r1/109_ppc_4.2.1-xterm-eightBitInput-fix.patch,

  files/4.2.1-r1/10xfree,

  files/4.2.1-r1/110_all_4.2.1-xf86_h-missing-bracket-fix.patch,

  files/4.2.1-r1/XftConfig, files/4.2.1-r1/Xsession, files/4.2.1-r1/Xsetup_0,

  files/4.2.1-r1/chooser.sh, files/4.2.1-r1/site.def,

  files/4.2.1-r1/startDM.sh, files/4.2.1-r1/xdm.pamd,

  files/4.2.1-r1/xdm.start, files/4.2.1-r1/xfs.conf.d,

  files/4.2.1-r1/xfs.config, files/4.2.1-r1/xfs.start,

  files/4.2.1-r1/xft-quality.diff, files/4.2.1-r1/xinitrc, 

  files/4.2.1-r1/xserver.pamd, 

  files/4.2.1-r1/Sessions/Xsession,

  files/4.2.1-r1/lib/libGL.la, files/4.2.1-r1/lib/libGLU.la,

  files/4.2.1-r1/lib/libOSMesa.la,

  files/4.3.0-patches/XFree86-4.3.0-enable-nv-on-ppc.patch,

  files/4.3.0-patches/XFree86-4.3.0-sparc-kb.patch:

  removed crusty ebuilds

  05 May 2003; Daniel Robbins <drobbins@gentoo.org>: xfree-4.3.0*.ebuild: moved

  "inherit" line below DEPEND definition, since the "newdepend" lines in the

  eclass were causing RDEPEND to get fried. RDEPEND should now be set

  correctly.

```

posso andare tranquillo oppure devo aspettare ancora qualche gg per avere una release più aggiornata??

Grazie a tutti

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei sapere se c'è qualche guida su i flag USE di portage ed /etc/make.conf

 

Vai su gentoo.org, nella sezione docs trovi una marea di documentazione, tra la quale il Portage Manual e altri documenti che parlano di questo. Senza contare /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc (elenco e spiegazione delle flags disponibili).

Un'occhiata anche a gentoo.it la darei sicuro, anche li c'è diversa documentazione interessante. 

 *Quote:*   

> [b]Leggendo questo topic ho lanciato questo comando 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pl gnome
> ```
> ...

 

A parte l'opzione -l che avanza  :Razz:  (emerge --help per maggiori info) direi che non ci sono grossi problemi. L'unica cosa è che gnome richiede il passaggio al gcc3.3, che ad alcuni pare creare problemi, quindi o aspetti che risolvano prima di installare o prendi le precauzioni indicate da qualcuno in un recentissimo topic a tal riguardo.

----------

## GhePeU

mi ero dimenticato di questo thread... e sì che ci avevo anche postato  :Shocked: 

ripeto qui, visto che potrebbe essere utile a qualcuno

 *Quote:*   

> l'aggiornamento del gcc è richiesto da nasm che è richiesto da gstreamer 0.6.3
> 
> se andate in /usr/portage/media-libs/gstreamer e date
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## alexerre

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *alexerre wrote:*   
> 
> Vorrei sapere se c'è qualche guida su i flag USE di portage ed /etc/make.conf 
> 
> Vai su gentoo.org, nella sezione docs trovi una marea di documentazione, tra la quale il Portage Manual e altri documenti che parlano di questo. Senza contare /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc (elenco e spiegazione delle flags disponibili).
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio per la risposta  :Wink: 

Però scorrendo la lista nn mi sembra di trovare il gcc. Ho installato ieri gentoo e anche se partito da stage3 ho scaricato il livecd mercoledì sera...Quindi credo di avere tutto in ordine...

In ogni caso, il portage non dovrebbe fare lui stesso l'aggiornamento del gcc? Cos'è che genera tanta paura??

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso, il portage non dovrebbe fare lui stesso l'aggiornamento del gcc? Cos'è che genera tanta paura??

 

Il fatto che quella specifica versione di gcc può creare problemi nella compilazione di alcuni pacchetti, causando segfault ed errori vari. Nel dubbio quindi c'è chi preferisce non aggiornare il gcc (che non è una dipendenza strettamente necessaria). 

Il gcc3.3 risulta infatti attualmente masked, in fase di test (il significato di quel ~x86 in gentoo è questo), quindi in condizioni normali non verrebbe aggiornato. Ma dicendo tu di accettare anche pacchetti masked (con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS) portage ti aggiorna anche gcc poichè dipendenza di uno die pacchetti di gnome. Spero di essere stato chiaro, in caso contrario o chiedi maggiori lumi o meglio ancora, leggi la doc che t'ho detto  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*    *alexerre wrote:*   
> 
> Vorrei sapere se c'è qualche guida su i flag USE di portage ed /etc/make.conf 
> 
> Vai su gentoo.org, nella sezione docs trovi una marea di documentazione, tra la quale il Portage Manual e altri documenti che parlano di questo. Senza contare /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc (elenco e spiegazione delle flags disponibili).
> ...

 

sei stato chiarissimo e ho scoperto/imparato una cosa nuovo [anche se senz'altro guarderò la doc che mi hai indicato]...

Tornando in topi --> mi accontenterò della Gnome 2.2...oppure aspetterò usando il fido fluxbox  :Wink: 

Grazie delle info

----------

## shev

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie delle info

 

Figurati  :Wink: 

Piccolo consiglio per la buona notte: non c'è bisogno che quoti decine di righe di messaggio, tanto si può scorrere il topic per rileggere gli arretrati. Basta che quoti le due/tre righe alle quali rispondi. Si guadagna in leggibilità e si alleggerisce il traffico di rete.

----------

